

White House 'Outsources' K-12 CS Education to Infosys Charity - theodpHN
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/15/04/30/1316218/white-house-outsources-k-12-cs-education-to-infosys-charity

======
wiggumz
These outsourcing companies and the organizations that hire them practice a
kind of diversity that benefits only the 1%, which they accomplish by throwing
American workers under the bus.

Example: [http://www.computerworld.com/article/2910327/it-
outsourcing/...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2910327/it-
outsourcing/it-workers-lawsuit-accuses-tata-of-discrimination.html)

~~~
brudgers
It appears that the comment was written without the benefits reading the
article might have afforded its author.

